# MAGIC THE GATHERING!



## BoneMonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

ok does anyone wanna play magic the gathering with me ? 

i can PM you all the info you need to start playing magic on your computer for free ! 

i have the program and all the cards but no one to play with :-(

if  i can't find anyone to playw ith today im deleting it


----------



## Alerek (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm game for a few, as long as its not MTGO


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm thinking we download OCTGN 

and then we use the tenth edition cards only which is about 23 megs 

then we can play with tenth edition theme decks so that the download will be small and the game will be fun 

cause you can also download ALL the MTG cards but its like 700 MEGS 

hopefually we get more ppl


or should we just download all the cards ?


----------



## Alerek (Apr 1, 2008)

All or 10th ed only, either is fine by me. Where can I get this alleged OCTGN?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

http://mtgcast.com/octgn.php

you can download the program here 

as for cards i can't post them on here


----------



## Alerek (Apr 1, 2008)

No biggie, I'll utilize my amazing internets prowess


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

DAM you can't just use the tenth edition set 

you have to download everything  its about 680 megs but i have it in rapdishare and megaupload links 

if you interested in playing i will PM ya all the info you need to play


----------



## Alerek (Apr 1, 2008)

Bah, Meg's dont scare me..

Meg does, though.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

i would bang meg


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 1, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> i would bang meg



i wouldn't


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 1, 2008)

I would bang Lois


----------



## Westside (Apr 1, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> I would bang Lois


I would bang Lyuse


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

do you guys wanna play magic ?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

Blue the magic website has videos that will teach you on youtube here they are 

http://www.wizards.com/magic/playmagic/ go here and click on learn to play

MAGIC IS WAYYYYYYYYYYY BETTER THEN YU GI OH


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 1, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I've never played MAGIC before . . . but I play Yu-Gi-Oh! almost everyday.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to play MAGIC?
> And what's the difference between MAGIC and Yu-Gi-Oh!?
> ...



april fools!


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 1, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Lyuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrediKnight (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm game to play if your serious. PM me.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

Im serious but i recomend we start off play with the tenth edition theme decks so it will be all balanced and stuff 

we got about 5 ppl downloading everything now






here is how it looks ingame a 2 vs 2 battle 

the background and the back of the cards is customizeable


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

you can also use OCTGN to play pokemon or that world of warcraft card game for those who are into that


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 1, 2008)

I played 10 years ago ... how does it work online? How do you deal with rare cards, dual mana fields, ect?


----------



## Yahzon (Apr 1, 2008)

Haven't played magic for a long time, it's all UFS now, but I might give it a try.
I'll try to download the thing tomorrow, as it's getting late.


----------



## Aril (Apr 1, 2008)

I stopped the game at 7th edition because of wizard's marketting strategy


I'd love to play again, so please give pm me a link


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> I played 10 years ago ... how does it work online? How do you deal with rare cards, dual mana fields, ect?



someone serves a game and you connect to it using your ip adresses

also other ppl can connect and you can watch it called sectator mode 

as for rare cards its all included you get like 14000 cards in the download its like 99 percent of every card ever made some are missing but those are ones from super old sets no one uses 

there is also a deck editor where you make your own deck or use one of the 60 premade decks ! most of the premade decks are theme decks that were released :-)


----------



## Pyrot1c (Apr 1, 2008)

ive palyed magic for a good 8 years now fun game

although i play wiht actual cards

friday night magic tournaments are always a blast

great game to get into


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 1, 2008)

I hope there are pumpable ants in that download


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

there are also tokens in the game 

what are pumable ants are they a monster card


----------



## DrediKnight (Apr 1, 2008)

Finally got it installed and a deck built. Anyone want to serve a game. PM me. Here for another 1hr.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

I wont be able to play till tomoorw but DrediKnight you can also go to 

irc.ircstorm.net on IRC 

channel #OCTGN 

and find more opponents :-) 

how are you liking OCTGN dredi ?


----------



## DrediKnight (Apr 1, 2008)

Deck editor seems a little clunky. Haven't got to play yet but it'll be nice to play again. Anyone wanna buy my MTGonline cards... Haven't used them for years.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

in the deck editor did you use the preconstruction decks ?


----------



## Urza (Apr 2, 2008)

If you're going to play online, do it right.

http://www.magicworkstation.com/


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

magic workstation isnt free and you cant do everything like in OCTGN and you have to download a 3 gb file :-(

have you used OCTGN urza ?


----------



## Urza (Apr 2, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> magic workstation isnt free
> The trial version lasts forever, and none of the limitations affect gameplay. Theres a crack available if the 5 second splash screen really annoys you that much.
> 
> 
> ...


No you don't.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

URZA is it possiable just to download tenth edition card set and play with those ?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

Im download magic station nwo and giving it a try if its better we should switch to it


----------



## Urza (Apr 2, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> URZA is it possiable just to download tenth edition card set and play with those ?


If you mean the card information, I don't believe so. Shouldn't be an issue though, as the entire database is only about 15mb.

If you're talking about the card images, sure. Grab the HQ scans torrent from the MWSData.com forums and just deselect all the other folders. I could upload it somewhere too if you're interested (have all the full scans up to LOR I believe).


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

fuck then i have to download all the card images which is like 3 gigs


----------



## Urza (Apr 2, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> fuck then i have to download all the card images which is like 3 gigs


Like I just said, they can be downloaded individually.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

ok im going to check it out 

now do i have to dowload crops and full ? or just full ?


----------



## Urza (Apr 2, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> now do i have to dowload crops and full ? or just full ?


The torrent has both, so you can choose which you want to download.

If you wait about 10 minutes, I'm currently uploading the 10th Edition full scans to SendSpace.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

no youd ont have to there is a site that has them all on mediafire 

my question is this 

do i have to download both crop and full set ?


----------



## Urza (Apr 2, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> do i have to download both crop and full set ?


No.

If you download the full scans, it will display an actual picture of the whole card. If you download the cropped images, its just the art, and the rest of the card is generated by the application.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

exxxxxxcellent going to download the full 10 edition set now


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

if only there was some sort of crak for magic workstation or maybe someone would PM said crack to me ! 

* looks at URZA 

lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

ok i download the 10E images how do i install it ?


----------



## Urza (Apr 2, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> ok i download the 10E images how do i install it ?


Drop the 10E folder in "C:\Program Files\Magic Workstation\Pics\Fulls".


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

still having trouble installing it


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

ok got it installed fine but the crack i used only crack the editor when i start a solo game it says unregistered

and im sold everyone use MAGIC WORKSTATION 

PM me for info on how to get everything working


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

URZA wanna play ?


----------



## Urza (Apr 2, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> ok got it installed fine but the crack i used only crack the editor when i start a solo game it says unregistered
> MWSPlay (the actual game module) is a seperate executable, so it isn't affected by the crack. Only thing to remove in that really is the small banner ad in the top-left corner.
> 
> QUOTEURZA wanna play ?


In maybe 10 minutes. Sent a message.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

ok URZA just whopped my ass it was a good game ! lol


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 2, 2008)

Bad Moon
Contract From Below
Demonic Hordes
Demonic Tutor
Drudge Skeletons
Frozen Shade
Lord Of The Pit
Nightmare
Plague Rats
Royal Assassin

Christ I am in retro heaven. LOL now I just need to read the rules as it has seriously been like 10 years lol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

weapon xxx what are you playing magic workstation or OCTGYN


----------



## notnarb (Apr 2, 2008)

I think I'm gonna place down a face down


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 2, 2008)

I remember playing Magic... it was a fun game.  I remember getting a legendary in my very first packet (it was pretty good, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

EDIT: Ah, here it is - 





I guess it has weak defense though.


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 2, 2008)

I picked it up initially when Revised came out.  Then I stopped around the Urza Saga.  Then I picked up a pack here and there, just to check out the new abilities and so forth... I officially stopped when the Kamagawa thing started.  WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY too much errata for me, and I have cards that are what, 12 years old now?  That aren't useful anymore? Gah.  I ran a counterspell/deny blue/white deck and a Maro-geddon white/green deck... Oooh that was sick having Maro and then all those CoP.  And shackles.  Mmm.  then rath of god, then tranquility, ....

Sorry.

Fallen Empires sucked, does that count?

And we played online way back in the day with Apprentice, I'm assuming that's still floating around.  
Two years ago, a group of my friends picked up Hecatomb. Great fun, sunk quite a bit of money into that.  Then they canned it.  So now I can buy BOXES of boosters for $10, as opposed to 2 packs for the same price.  Oh well.  At least I had fun picking it up.  I'm glad I never picked up Dreamblade, it got the axe not long after Hecatomb.


----------



## Aril (Apr 2, 2008)

SO Magic Workstation's better than OCTGYN  ?
If so, send me a second pm bonemonkey or Urza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 2, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> weapon xxx what are you playing magic workstation or OCTGYN


Unfortunately I am swamped with work right now to play, but when I am ready I will be playing with the free one unless I stumble across a copy of workstation. Plus I need to read the rules lol like I said it has been a while. The four card of the same card thing does not seem familiar as I remember having a shit load of rats unless I had 4 of different TYPES of rats. How does the mana go into effect with the 4 of one type of card rule? Or does it only apply to non mana cards?

Again I need to read all about Banding, Rampage, ect... Most my knowledge comes from Alpha to Revised.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

A limit of 4 of any given card has been a rule since Day One.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

OK i can easily say workstation is better then octgyn after playing a game with urza last night and its EASY TO INSTALL !

1. Download Magic Workstation here and install it
http://www.magicworkstation.com/downloads.php

2. Crack ! you need to find and install a crack for this program i can't link you to it!

3. Download the Master base contains all sets up to Morningtide with flavor text.

http://www.slightlymagic.net/download/MasterBase.rar

4. Optional you do not need to download the Card images if you don't want to you
can play the game with all the cards except you wont see the picture on them just 
the information but if you want to play the game then download the sets here 

We mostly play with 10 edition so you can only download that if you want for now
to get started

ONLY DOWNLOAD FULL SETS so you can see the full card image or if you want only 
download the crop sets you don't have to download both crop and full sets just 
pick one

Card Sets 
I can't give links to cards sets PM me for more info

5. Optional preconstructed decks here 
http://www.slightlymagic.net/download/Decks_Pre.rar


So you can download the program and database its like 10 megs and the tenth edition card set is only  30 or so megs and thats all you need to get setup and play !


----------



## Urza (Apr 2, 2008)

You don't actually need the crack; it just removes the 5 second splash screen that appears when you start up the program.


----------



## Urza (Apr 2, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you never used the actual rules.

I'd recommend going through the "Learn Magic" link BoneMonkey posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah if you watch those videos they teach you how to play 


URZA ! i want a rematch tonight !


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 2, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Sounds like you never used the actual rules.


Um yea I used the rules, I used to play a *LOT*. But this had to have been like in 1995-1996 (Might have been 1996-1997 but I doubt it) So my memory on how to play is completly shot. I know I repicked up a deck in like 2001 but my g/f at the time couldn't get the concept so that lasted a whole week.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah my first game was a little rusty but urza helped me out 

im going to beat him today!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 3, 2008)

anyone wanna battle !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 3, 2008)

lol urza and me played two matches last night urza one both ! god i suck


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 3, 2008)

anyone up for a game ?


----------



## DrediKnight (Apr 3, 2008)

Just PM'd you...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 4, 2008)

My aol Screen name is BoneMonkey80 MSG me if you want to set up a game


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 5, 2008)

OK who wants to battle me ?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 5, 2008)

If anyone wants to play Magic the gathering online for free PM me for more info 

the install is less then 50 megs !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 6, 2008)

anyone up for a game now ? 

im using my tenth edition theme deck !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 6, 2008)

no one wants to play with me :-( 

* eats his bacon in sadness


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 7, 2008)

I need ppl to battle with !


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 7, 2008)

Still deciding whether to play or not. The procedures you pmed me several days ago are still good right?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 7, 2008)

i dont remember i will pm  you some new stuff


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 7, 2008)

for the love of baby jeebus someone play with me ! lol


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 7, 2008)

I would play If there was a mac ver. Or if I had an intel mac :'(


----------

